# If you were going to have a 1 page website... what would it include?



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm working on a project and need some input.

If you were going to have a one page website for your business what would you put on it?

Logo
Company Name
Phone Number
Email
Description
Project Photos
Contact Form
etc...?

What are the essential details that you would want people to know about your business keeping in mind space issues?


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Location, location, location, and what you buisness is. 
This site is a prime example of that. Your sticky for everyone to put there home town down gives the spiders a location and keyword. Once it is cached all that google for their username and town will bring them to here same as yesterdays thread for someone and ebay.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Would you put your street address on there or just city, state, and zip?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

*thorough, but not cluttered*

I guess you'd have to put all the essentials...

Logo
Name
Slogan (if applicable)
All Contact Info
About you/company
Services you offer
Area(s)/State(s) you serve

On just 1 page, I personally would opt out of posting pictures. I would make it thorough, but not cluttered. 

I've got 4 pages for my website...What I listed above is all on my first 
page--

edit....up to you about the address...I dont put my full one on my site, but I do give it to people when they need to mail something to me


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

I've seen one-page sites that have a clickable gallery. It allows you to show pics without cluttering up the page.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

A one page would be set up as a lead generating contact form with a strong call to action and incentive to fill out the form now.


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

*Top 4 Things to Include on Every Contractor Website* 

*Who You Are*
*What You Do*
*Where you Do It*
*Call to Action*
Now for a little detail.

*1. Who You Are*
Brand your company name, logo and colors.
Briefly explain your company history and motto/maxim/etc.

*2. What You Do*
List services offered. Include recognizable photo quality images to represent some major services. Stay away from clipart if possible. Provide some detail on specialty services and services you want to do more of (more profitable work) or your visitors are most interested in.

*3. Where You Do It*
This one is important for a website visitor to see immediately. Personally, its one of the first things I look for when looking at a contractor website. (I'll scan for an area code I recognize, recognizable map section and/or address)

*4. Call to Action*
Free estimate, 20% discount for 1st time customers, free house-call, free report, coupon. Sometimes a simple contact phone/webform that allows the visitor to ask questions about their required service is enough. However, a promotion or offer is a great way to track phone leads that originate from your website.

------

Others have provided extra ideas that expand on the 4 I listed. But keep in mind, you are talking about a one page website. How long and overfilled do you really want it to be. There comes a time when you should put some information on extra pages. 

I think this is a great thread to that will help everyone understand what is REALLY important on a website no matter how big it is. This information comes from our experience over the years with hundreds of contractor websites. *I'm sure there are some important points that I missed so be sure to chime in and fill in my blanks!* :thumbsup:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Title It*

If you have good navigation why not create addtional pages? I know more information can be cached if all the information for your site is put on one page but it could become jumbled. And if you are going for ranking, one page could rank better in its title catagory rather the "home" or "Dallas contractor" you may want to market to a couple to areas like "Dallas foundation contractor" as well. We all know how important the title is. The Title "Contractor Talk" has, says just that.
My logic goes to the titles that are placed on the forums, without the titles it would be a group of people reading a jumble of slush....


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Truthfully, most sites should be a yellow pages ad. One page, all the contact info is what you need. It should be clean, professional and to the point.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

DerrickVWS said:


> *4. Call to Action*
> Free estimate, 20% discount for 1st time customers, free house-call, free report, coupon.


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


>


OK, I'm being dense. :smile: Does the eye roll mean you disagree with that item or do you think its too obvious and goes unsaid?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Free Estimate, is not a call to action. Other parameters need to be included to enforce the urgency to take action NOW!

I've read some of your reports and I know you know better.
They are your reports, aren't they?

Ed


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I think you guys covered it, but if you have extra space how about an animated monkey, everbody loves a monkey animation.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

If his head flashed incessantly and a midi file played automatically, you'd be onto something.


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I've read some of your reports and I know you know better.


Yes, the reports/blog-posts are definitely our blood, sweat and tears. The content of our blog posts comes from our experiences with customers and our knowledge of the industry. 

You are correct. A free estimate offer would be part of the call to action. I may need to revise my post a little.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Free estimates, Free consult.....For some of us it take 10 or so hours to complete an estimate. It is going to cost you 100$, would be the free estimate. Now for the consult for free "let us see would you are going to need to have in place so that a estimate can be made."
I hate FREE anything. It is so carnival. 
Our business is maintaining the largest investment most people ever make. If I want a lot of junk emails and calls just to say my phone is ringing, I would put FREE on my forehead:laughing: ..Dumbest thing the marketing community have ever thought up. :no:


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

woodmagman said:


> Free estimates, Free consult.....For some of us it take 10 or so hours to complete an estimate. It is going to cost you 100$, would be the free estimate.


 
I agree, free estimates and the like are not good offers for your business. Your comments made me think a little deeper as to who would be offering free estimates. 

I believe lower cost, smaller project residential services like carpet cleaners, pest removal and maybe painting services are better suited to handle free estimates. The whole idea of the free estimate is to make it easier for the customer to initiate contact with your company. However, I agree that for many companies, that means being inundated with customers that are not serious and only waste your time and money.

We deal pretty heavily in the electrical and plumbing contractor fields and we find many of these businesses offer free estimates. Especially in the plumbing industry where several services are fixed prices.

There really is no "magic bullet" for marketing contractor/construction services. The important thing is to test a few over time and listen to what your customers want. You'll eventually find a "call to action" that offers the best bang for your buck.


----------



## DamionR (Jan 19, 2007)

If it's only a one page site - I would focus EVERYTHING on gathering contact info on the visitor. With one page, you have little ability to build trust.. and have the visitor give you much contact info. 

I would drive everything to a newsletter signup - which captures the persons email. From there, an autoresponder system can be used to feed them bits of info to build the trust... and lead them to the next action.

The one site I do this on has a 44% conversion rate of visitors to sign-ups.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I also think that providing descriptive links to pertinent information about what you are trying to achieve would be a necessity.

I personally like the ones that give a hint about what the content is going to be about, but then provides a "Learn More" or "Read More" radio button or off colored script to click onto.

Feed them into the site you really are trying to get them into with the glimmer of useful information in advance to picque their interest.

Ed


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

DamionR said:


> If it's only a one page site - I would focus EVERYTHING on gathering contact info on the visitor. With one page, you have little ability to build trust.. and have the visitor give you much contact info.
> 
> I would drive everything to a newsletter signup - which captures the persons email. From there, an autoresponder system can be used to feed them bits of info to build the trust... and lead them to the next action.
> 
> The one site I do this on has a 44% conversion rate of visitors to sign-ups.


44%, what type of site?


----------

